
Bitcoin Cash Litigation “Response to Complaint” Countdown Timer - mbgaxyz
https://www.bitcoincashlitigation.com/
======
k-ian
uh. what? what exactly is the crime here? from the presentation:

"The lawsuit moves against multiple defendants: Bitcoin.com, Roger Ver,
Bitmain Inc. Bitmain Technologies LTD. Bitmain Technologies Holding Company,
Jihan Wu, The Kraken LLC, Jesse Powell, Amaury Sechet, Shammah Chancelor and
Jason Cox. This legal action will seek to prove that specific key actors,
including some of the biggest US-based and international names and entities in
the digital currency world, have been operating with the support of the
Chinese government to centralize the Bitcoin cash network resulting in Chinese
entities now having established dominance over this important segment of the
cryptocurrency market with proprietary software checkpoints and instituting
other means of control over the system."

The lawsuit is almost equally vague, talking about "hijacking the Bitcoin Cash
network, centralizing the market, and violating all accepted standards...".
Later on the lawsuit document goes into the ABC/SV split and how this has led
to a lower value for both chains.

The plantiff is apparently some company behind "the development of a low cost,
rapid deployment solution for operation of cryptocurrency mining – the
BlockchainDome. The BlockchainDome is a passive “cooling ground-coupled heat-
exchanger"..." basically sounds like they use excess energy from chimneys to
mine bitcoin (and bitcoin cash)

------
mancerayder
What's the summary, here? A civil lawsuit in and of itself means nothing to a
spectator.

